# Package from FishDoug



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,

a few Days ago i recieved a Package from Oklahoma 

This was my end of the Trade we started last year and i´m really happy with those cute Shooters!

They are very pocketable and very nice to grip. They fit my hand very well.

On top of those Shooters Doug included some homemade pouches and a big piece of Rubber to cut bands out!

This was even the 2nd time he tried it. The first package seemed to get lost and since he is such an awesome Guy, and even it was not his fault he made me 2 new Shooters.

Luckily a few days after i got these Doug got a notification that the others are on their way back to him. I´m really glad they are not lost.

Maybe you want to point out which kind of woods you used here yourself? The Combo is amazing!

The larger one is held in red and black and the smaller Sling is dominated by contrasts of brigther and darker woods and wonderful spalting!

Doug, your source of woods is amazing. Haven´t had time yet to shoot them because i´m pretty buisy but the weather was brilliant today, 15°C and no cloud in the sky, so i had to catch some

of the fading sunlight this evening.

Please enjoy and thank you once again for those wonderful shooters my friend...can´t wait until we trade again


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow !! Both are stunning !! 
Doug's a top bloke !!
Enjoy them mate :-D


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow! Stunning shooters!

And your pics are really nice!

cheers,

carboncopy


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

You guys are truly artists in your catty craft. I would almost be afraid to shoot them for fear of a fork hit.

O.S


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know this was already said but * WOW !*


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! Nice photography!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Slingshot I see
Genius they are
I feel a strong force within this forum


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Top-notch works

Top-notch photos

An HYMN to the slingshot world!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice. Really beautiful. The wood and the craftmanship are equally impressive.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

very nice cattys i hope you have a lot of fun with them


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!! Trades rule!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are some cleaaannnn looking frames! awesome work from both of you.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u for the post Jens ! Holy crap u take amazing photos my friend. Somehow you def made them look nicer  the black and white and red one is striped ebony and padauk, the other spalted tamarind and cocobolo. I'm really glad u like them and believe me I'm ALWAYS open for another trade  thank you and thank y'all guys for the nice comments


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Got some more Pics Doug.

PM me your EMail Adress and i will send them to you.

Thank you Guys for your kind Feedback!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Good trade and beautiful slingshots!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Simply fantastic these two shooter, have fun with them !!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It's always better to have two of a great thing! Enjoy those launchers.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Those are some great looking slingshots! Awesome photography too! Pure eye candy!

Props to Doug not only for his excellent craftsmanship, but also for making them and shipping them twice! Seems like a really cool guy!


----------

